# Strange Grey ...?



## q9p9q9p9 (Jul 27, 2007)

My red has recently acquired this dark grey spot. I couldn't seem to find anything about this so maybe someone can help


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

You mean behind the gill?

The Humeral spot is normal.


----------



## q9p9q9p9 (Jul 27, 2007)

I was just talking about his entire head being dark grey. any ideas?


----------



## Jake123 (Oct 18, 2007)

These fish change colors pretty often. Mine goes gray like that every night until i turn on the lights and he wakes up. Its normal


----------



## q9p9q9p9 (Jul 27, 2007)

I had left the light on for 24 hours so maybe this caused it. MY fish get darker are lighter normally too but this seems very extreme and it is only on the head.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It's most likely caused from some sort of stress, but when they change color like that it can also be a sign of sexual maturity or aggression.


----------



## q9p9q9p9 (Jul 27, 2007)

well they are only 10 months old so i am assuming they arent mature enough for that but aggression could be it. Hah I mean they are piranha


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

How old is it and have you changed anything lately? Temp, water change, decorations or anything like that?


----------



## q9p9q9p9 (Jul 27, 2007)

Its 10 months as i posted earlier. Nothing has changed, i mean i did a small water change but it was only 10 gallons (75 gallon tank) of the same water and decloro i always use


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

I would never let the light on for 24hours...that's just causing stress for the fish...look they live most of the time in the amazonas in darkness...my rhom would get completely stressed out if i let the light on for a longer period of time.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I think its a freak occurence and wouldnt worry about it.


----------

